# Problem with Zeta II wheel set



## Velohome (Feb 13, 2015)

Got my new wheelset and really love how it looks, especially with some nice new vittoria open corsa... but... the rear wheel seems to run not as smooth as i thought it will. got an old shimano one and a mavic which together were cheaper then the zeta, but seems to run better. 
Has anyone the same problem? probably same kind of grease which has to be spread evenly through riding some km?

Sorry for my bad english, not native speaker...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

What is the problem?

When riding is your speed slower?

Or just on the bike stand without riding the wheel doesn't spin as freely or for as long?

What exactly makes the other wheels run better?

Are those the new tires on sale now with the graphene in them? Do you like them?


----------



## Velohome (Feb 13, 2015)

"Or just on the bike stand without riding the wheel doesn't spin as freely or for as long?"

Exactly thats it, my words were missing to describe it 

Jepp, the wheels are the graphem ones, not officially on sale i think, got some prototypes for testing. 

Was not able to ride them till now, as i wanted to wait for the zetas.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Not a problem.

Your Ritchey wheels are almost certainly lighter than your other wheels.

Your Ritchey wheels are almost certainly newer than your other wheels.

Therefore your Ritchey wheels should not spin as much on the stand. 

This is called spin-down and it means nothing. The newer and lighter a wheel is the less it will spin freely for the most part.

It's actually a good thing that it spins less or not as good.


----------



## Velohome (Feb 13, 2015)

MMsRepBike said:


> Not a problem.
> 
> Your Ritchey wheels are almost certainly lighter than your other wheels.
> 
> ...


what made me wondering was, they do not spin as long, but as you described, it thought this might be as you said, they a lighter. What made me wonder was, that they do stop very much more aprupt then the old ones.
But gonne stop thinking about it and ride them for a while and then see. 
First testride yesterday was very promissing and the vittorias run very very smooth... such nice tires. Hope their protection is well.


----------

